# Tip - A great B&B Adress in Dubai



## miolas (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm actually a member of the Italy expat site, just on holidays for one week in Dubai. Which is a great place BTW, you guys are lucky to live here ! 

As the Italy forum has been very useful for us, I thought I'd share a Dubai Bed&Breakfast tip. Found this B&B in the Lonely Planet guide (known for their objective reviews) and booked via Internet. Was a bit "worried" before arrival, but what a positive suprise!

The place is called FUSION B&B, find the full review with pictures at:

What a place ! You have to experience this one ! - Review of Fusion B&B, Dubai, United Arab Emirates - TripAdvisor

A great adress if you have friends/family visting. The price we got in Nov'2009 was 50e/night/room and its includes a great breakfast. Located nearby the Jumerai College & Park and Shop shopping complex.

Enjoy Dubai ! 
We definately will be back one day ! 

Greetings,
- Mia from Finland


----------

